# Stromstoßschalter



## Anonymous (11 September 2003)

Hallo miteinander,
ich würde von euch gerne mal wissen, wie ihr ein Stromstoßschalter in der SPS realisieren würdet. Also einfachste Variante, halt wie ein "Eltako-Relais". Wenn wir jetzt annehmen würden, daß E 0.0 der Taster ist und E 1.0 der zu schaltende Ausgang. Würdet ihr da mit einer Signalflanke arbeiten? Und wie würdet ihr das in der S5 realisieren?
Meine S7 Variante würde so aussehen:

U(    
      U     M      0.0
      BLD   100
      FP    E      0.0
      )     
      UN    A      1.0
      S     A      1.0
      U(    
      U     M      0.1
      BLD   100
      FP    E      0.0
      )     
      U     A      1.0
      NOT   
      R     A      1.0
      NOP   0

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne bessere Idee......


----------



## Martin Glarner (11 September 2003)

Hallo Timo

In Step7 gibt es eine sehr kurze Variante, welche aber nicht vor mir ist.


```
//Für AWL
U E1.0
FP M100.0
X A1.0
= A1.0

//Für FUP
X(    
U     E      1.0
FP    M100 0
)     
X     A      1.0
=     A      1.0
```


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2003)

Hey, die Lösung ist ja echt simpel......
Ich hatte immer im Hinterkopf ein Merker zu setzen bzw. rücksetzen.
Hättest du auch eine Lösung für S5?

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Lösung...


----------



## Zottel (11 September 2003)

S5 ohne FP-Befehl, ohne Sprünge:
// Flankenerkennung

```
U E 0.0		//Eingang ist da
U N M0.0	// und war im letzen Zyklus noch nicht da
= S M0.1	// Flanke
U E 0.0		
=M 0.0		// merken für nächsten Zyklus

U M0.1		//Flanke
UN A0.0		//und aus
S A0.0		//dann ein
R M0.1		//Flanke löschen, damit das nächste nicht 			//ausgeführt wird
U M0.1		// Flanke
U A0.0 		// und ein	
R A0.0		// aus
R M0.1		// Flanke löschen, "verbraucht"
```

Oder im FB/OB mit Sprung:

```
UN E0.0		// Eingang nicht da
	O M0.0		// oder schon vorher da gewesen
	SPB nbar	//dann nicht bearbeiten	
	UNA 0.0
	=A 0.0
nbar:	U E0.0
	= M0.0
```


----------



## sps-concept (11 September 2003)

*Stromstossrelais*

Hallo Timo,

so einfach is es nich. wer hat was einfacheres?

;André Räppel 11.09.2003
NAME:	TOGGLE  
BEZ :	IN  	EBI	;Kippimpuls
BEZ :	OUT 	ABI	;zu kippendes Bit
BEZ :	HM  	EBI	;Hilfsmerker für Flankenerkennung
BEZ :	FLM 	EBI	;pos. Flanke

	U	=IN  	;Eingang
	UN	=HM  	;Flankenhilfmerker
	=	=FLM 	;pos. Flanke

	U	=IN  	;Eingang abspeichern
	=	=HM  

	U	=FLM 	;pos. Flanke
	U	=OUT 	;Ausgang = 1
	RB	=OUT 	;-> Ausgang = 0
	BEB

	U	=FLM 	;pos. Flanke
	UN	=OUT 	;Ausgang = 0
	S	=OUT 	;-> Ausgang = 1
	BE

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rudi (12 September 2003)

Und noch mal ähnlich:

NAME:	FLIPFLOP

	U	E  0.0	Eingang
	UN	M  0.0	Hilfsmerker
	=	M  0.1	Impuls 1 Zyklus

	U	E  0.0
	=	M  0.0

	U	M  0.1
	UN	A  0.0
	SPB	=S   

	U	M  0.1
	R	A  0.0
	BEA

S   :	U	M  0.1
	S	A  0.0	Ausgang


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2003)

Und noch mal... ohne Setzten und Rücksetzen !!!  :shock: 

NAME: TOOGLE 
U E 0.0 Eingang 
UN M 0.0 Flankenmerker
= M 0.1 Impulsmerker 1 Zyklus lang 
U E 0.0
= M0.0

U M0.1
UN A0.0
O 
UN M0.1
U A0.0
= A0.0  Ausgang toogeln

Greetz GonZO


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2003)

Fehlt ja nur noch KOP   :lol: 



"Eltako - Schaltung" (Flip-Flop) im Kontaktplan

 // Simatic Step 7 

   E1.0   M1.0    A1.0    M1.1      A1.0 

|--] [----( P )-+---]/[----( # )-----( S )----|
                    |
                    |
                    |    M1.1    A1.0     
                    |
                    +-----]/[----( R )----|


----------



## sps-concept (12 September 2003)

*TOGGLE*

so und hier noch ne weitverbreitete Schaltung. funzt mit S5/S7 und wird von namhaften Herstellern so verwendet.

```
!                      M0.0
!  E0.0      M0.1     +-----+
+---] [---+---]/[---+-!S    !
!                     !     !
!                     !     !
!                     !     !
!                     !     !
!  E0.0      M0.1     !     !              A0.0
+---] [---+---] [---+-!R   Q!-+---------+--(   )-!
!                     +-----+





!                      M0.1
!  E0.0      M0.0     +-----+
+---]/[---+---] [---+-!S    !
!                     !     !
!  E0.0      M0.0     !     !
+---]/[---+---]/[---+-!R   Q!
!                     +-----+
```

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (13 September 2003)

@andre:
Du schreibst:


> so einfach is es nich. wer hat was einfacheres?


und meinst wohl meine 2.Version.
Ich hab' jetzt nich die S5 'rausgeholt und probiert, bin aber tief überzeugt das es funzt. Wenn Sprünge erlaubt ist es unübertrefflich einfach.
Biete 'ne Wette auf ne gute Flasche Wein an!


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2003)

Hallo zotteliger ;-)

nein ich hab da nich deine Version gemeint sondern das war auf die Frage von Timo "Hättest du auch eine Lösung für S5?" dass es in S5 nich so einfach is wie in S7. Deine Lösung funktioniert sicherlich. Trotzdem Prost  :wink: 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

ohhhh, hier hat sich ja richtig viel getan......
habt erstmal vielen dankt für eure Lösungen.....ihr habt mir schon gut weitergeholfen......


----------



## qwik (11 November 2009)

suche nach einer lösung für codesys  ..hat da wer eine gute idee? btw. ein funktionierenden code

mfg
daniel


----------



## Bernard (11 November 2009)

*so einfach is es nich. wer hat was einfacheres?*

Mein Stromstoßrelais


```
u e0.0
fp m100.0
spbn Ende
un m100.1
= m100.1
Ende:nop 0
```


----------



## qwik (11 November 2009)

sry, aber wenn du mir nun noch schreiben könntest welche sprache das ist un wie ich es ins codesys bekomme - bekommst du nen dickes danke!  ..bin noch relativ frisch in der sps

mfg
daniel


----------



## crash (11 November 2009)

einfacher ist...

```
U #Signal
  FP #Flankenmerker
  X #Ausgang
  = #Ausgang
```
...musst nur noch für codesys umsetzen.


----------



## qwik (11 November 2009)

..an der umsetzung scheitert es ja leider.. 

mfg
daniel


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 November 2009)

*toggle*


```
VAR

 x_input:BOOL;
 x_output:BOOL;
 x_flag: BOOL;

END_VAR
 
IF x_input AND NOT x_flag THEN
 x_output:=NOT x_output;
END_IF
x_flag:=x_input;
```
 

mfG Jan


----------



## qwik (11 November 2009)

hab danke, hab danke!

mfg
daniel


----------



## TheGuardian (1 Juni 2010)

*Suche ein in CoDesys ein Flip Flop Programm*

Hallo zusammen,

ich sollte eure Hilfe haben. Habe seit letzter Woche mit der Codesys V2.3 zu tun und versuche vergebens eine Flip Flop zu realiesiern. Mein Problem ich Schalte mit einem Taster Ein und Aus? Würde mich freun wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet?

Mfg.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
was ist mit Beitrag #18 aus diesem Thread von Mr.Spok ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## qwik (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

auf der HP von Wago gibts viele Beispiel Bibliotheken und einige Anwendungsbeispiele frei zum Download.. Genau das richtige für einen Anfänger.. 

..um nochmal zu Thema zurück zu kommen. Auf besagter HP befindet sich auch eine Bibliothek Namens: ''Gebaeude_Allgemein.lib'' dort enthalten ist auch ein fertiger Stromstoßschalter und noch vieles mehr.. 

mfg.
Daniel


----------



## TheGuardian (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo 
danke abn alle.

Mfg


----------



## weigi (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo
ich bin recht neu auf dem Gebiet und wollte fragen ob mir jemand die hier erklärte Möglichkeit etwas genauer erläutern könnte (z.B. was die Befehle bedeuten)



Martin Glarner schrieb:


> Hallo Timo
> 
> In Step7 gibt es eine sehr kurze Variante, welche aber nicht vor mir ist.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte ich auch schreiben was ich damit realisieren möchte Ich möchte eine Taste an der NC drücken (nur solange die Taste gedrückt ist ist der Eingang auf 1) Ich möchte mit dieser Taste bzw. mit diesem Eingang einen dauerhaften Ausgang schalten Also
Taste drücken --> Ausgang A 1.0 "1"
Taste erneut drücken --> Ausgang A 1.0 wieder auf "0"
Taste nochmals erneut drücken --> Ausgang A 1.0 wieder auf "1"
usw...

Ich bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen und dachte das dies auch für mein Problem eine Lösung darstellen könnte
Danke schon mal
Gruß

Tobias


----------



## hucki (4 Dezember 2014)

weigi schrieb:


> wollte fragen ob mir jemand die hier erklärte Möglichkeit etwas genauer erläutern könnte (z.B. was die Befehle bedeuten)


Vlt. hilft Dir ja die FAQ dazu?


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
das verhält sich dann so :





> U E1.0 // hier ist der Taster angeschlossen
> FP M100.0 // hier wird mit Hilfe des M100.0 eine Flanke vom Eingang beim Wechsel 0->1 gebildet
> X A1.0  // das Ganze wird mit dem Ausgang ver-exklusiv-odert - das bewirkt dann das Invertieren
> = A1.0// und dann dem Ausgang zugewiesen


Gruß
Larry


----------



## weigi (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Danke für die Schnelle Rückmeldung
dann ist dies vermutlich exakt was ich benötige ich werde es ausprobieren und gerne auch hier meine Erfahrungen teilen 
Danke Gruß
Tobias


----------



## weigi (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo
es hat wunderbar funktioniert Ich habe zusätzlich  die Ausgänge noch auf "externe" Ausgänge gelegt. Also z.B. auf A 46.0 die sind bzw. waren bei mir noch komplett frei (noch nicht einmal verdrahtet)
Aber wie auch immer der Programmcode hat optimal funktioniert Ich wusste nicht das man auf ne positive flanke triggern kann aber ist echt super so
Danke
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Lotharius (11 Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute! 
hier sind ein paar Lösungen in FUP
Anhang anzeigen Stromstoßschalter.pdf


----------



## JoopB (11 Mai 2019)

> Hallo Leute!
> hier sind ein paar Lösungen in FUP



Der 2e lossung sollte ist fals,  in 2e netzwerk muste bei der & kasten "Ausgang 2" stehn und nicht "Merker 2"  Wie in PDF werde Ausgang 2 nimmer 1.


----------



## Lotharius (11 Mai 2019)

Hallo Joop!

Du irrst, alle in meiner Pdf angegeben Lösungen funktionieren genau so!


----------



## JoopB (11 Mai 2019)

Mit s=dieser lossung wurde Merker 2 nimmer 1


Aber wenn Sie in das 2e NW Merker 2 bei der & kasten wechselt mit Ausgang 2 ist es I.O.



Gruss Joop


----------

